# The Worst About Keep A Overstocked Shoal.........cannibalism



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Well this really f-ing sucks out of all the p's in my shoal this WAS my favorite one , i did a few things over the past few weeks that may have triggered it tho i guess to, i duuno . Anyway i had my deco in there for a few months then was having a really bad snail takeover so i decided to take all the stuff out my tank to kill off the snails a bit since they were nesting in the driftwood it seemed , anyway long story short after 2 weeks i put the deco's back in but i noticed they were all a bit more aggressive trying to claim tuff so to say , because prior to me taking out the deco they all had a particular spot in the tank they would be until i would feed them or someone scared them , so im assuming this played a part in it possibly , also to keep the snail count down i wasnt feeding them as much just pellets in the morning mostly which btw was giving me crystal clear water . anyways i dunno IM PISSED THO !! why couldnt it have been a rbp instead ???? this was the one that never got picked on to and he was my 2nd largest in my shoal then to top it off now my water pump just gave out WTF is going on here today?? , so im currently gonna soak it in some clr to see what happens mannnn....when it rains it pours,

http://s1043.photobucket.com/albums/b440/dmackey_2010/


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn tht sucks Dmack, yeah i believe it was the moving of the decor....
Are you keeping the skull


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

mann i was sooo pissed i just threw it in the garbage !! what could i do with the skull tho ? or better yet how would i go by doing that?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you could rip out the eyes and keep the head at a very dry place (ie. on top of your furnace) and it'll dry up. I did the same to my cariba and wolffish and it turn out pretty good.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea keep tht sh!t, that piraya had some nice teeth


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

wow they did a good number on that poor fella.







thats the part of keeping a shoal though. I had a few nicer reds and caribas munched up in the past. Sucks, but you keep going.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

yea its normal,that when they have an astablished place ,and you gonna mixed it up..they have to astablish a new terrtory... basics learnings

Ive bin told, that when you have a mixed shoal and a bit overcrowded, its better to have no artefect in it ...cuase the piranhas gonna claim territory.. and bammm!! you gonna have a problem...expecialy with overcrowded tank...

my advise is when you have a shoal (mixed)...empty the tank with only water and sand... so no territory fight cant take place..no artefects and so on... Good Luck...


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea i know .....they piranhas so it was bound to happen sooner or later , i've lost 6 in the past year but all rbp which is what i started off with before adding the piraya's , ters, and caribes . i dunno just caught me off guard i guess, especially being it was my favorite one. what can i say sh*t happens.............and the joke is i just turned down 300$ friday night for that same piraya from a guy from stoney creek, so that just pisses me off that much more ! but yea p-freak im gona keep the skull see what happens....


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

yea.thats realy f ked up man...

its always a big risk to cohab... expacialy bigger pirs.like caribe and piraya...

in my tank 250x60x60cm is aswell decorised.. cuase its my treasure of my livingroom.dont like empty tanks...

i have 8 reds 5 year old and 3 caribe 4 years old.
and so far i can see the REDS are realy defending the territory s of the botem tank
and they realy dominate the caribe s... thats 4 sjure..
and i geus its spawning time in my tank. so the hormones realy,realy are high and danger is lurking...
there could be alot more triggering like i said: spawning reds.maybe the food change(dieeting).territory change.
when you add new piranha, he must at leats bin socialized NOT A LONER...blablabla...lol
to much to think off.....but ok i hope you will get more luck in the future...
i feed my piranha s around 2 a 3 days. but when i notice there are more fights.. i feed them amediatly...
so far so good.. and its what you say dmack when you lower your guard...








hope you will get your Crew together....sorry my language is dutch so im horrible writing english....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry for you loss. poor guy got munched on quite badly. although you have a nice skull left. clean it up nice and you can use it as a display piece


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That suks Dmac. Could boil the meat & tissue off & piece the bare skull back together, always looks cool.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are mine, crappy cell phone pix. I just removed all the gills, eyes and as much meat as I could, use something to keep the mount open (didn't even cut the lip just pull the skin down). takes few days to dry up completely depends on size, temperature, humidity,etc..


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats awful man, sorry bro. That was a beautiful looking fish. Killer set of teeth tho. I would also second the drying of the skull. At least it'll look [email protected]@ when its dried.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry for your loss bro that piranha was beautiful, even after it got chomped it still looked good. If you want to create a mantle peice witht the skull I know a faster way to get rid of all the flesh instead of letting it dry up for a few days, You'll need a small container (ZipLock ones are good) and make sure its shallow enough so the whole head fits in there. Next go to your reptile department in your local pet store and buy 2 dozen meal worms its like 5 dollars I believe and load them in the container and close the lid and let it sit for 24 hours. When you wake up the next morning you should only find the skull bare bone with no left over skin or eye matter, then you can bleach it in a 1/3 bleach, vinegar and water if you want it to be snow white.


----------

